# NBA Buyout Candidates



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

> • Center Eddy Curry: Curry has already been waived by Minnesota, and has returned home to Chicago to work out for trainer Tim Grover. Curry has played in just 10 games over the past three seasons while battling weight and off-court problems, which doesn’t suggest he has much to offer a contender. Still, the Bulls and Heat are monitoring his progress.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AhT.ZPVelW9yI7UQtX520oq8vLYF?slug=mc-afterthebuzzer022511


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Really?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i dont think so.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

I think hes done, the guy does not love the game of basketball nor does he try hard enough to stay in shape. On paper I think he would be a good pickup for peanuts because of his ability to score almost at will in the paint but he is so far away from that player who knows if hes got anything left in him.

The only way I see him coming back is if he takes the opportunity himself to prove to Pax that he's a new man and is willing to give 100% and play Tom Thibs defense.... Thats a long shot.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

long shot is an understatement....

after he realized he's soon going broke, he takes another shot at the game.
if only he was in decent shape, he could have a roster spot on some teams. but he has only played 10 games in 3years.
he is only 28, his best shot is to get into shape and play in the d-league to promote himself.


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

I still very much remember the discussion here when Paxson refused to give him a contact and the knicks signed him. There was talk about Curry being the next great NBA center. Personlly i thought his problem was not his irregular heart beat but the issue that he didnt seem to have much heart for the game. And while that was going on there was the never end nonsense about how Crawford was the next great PG in the NBA. Funny how time changes things. JC is a 6th man SG and well he is awful this seaons and Eddie just doesnt seem to really care. As i look back the last 10 years i think it safe to say that Jerry Krause was maybe the worst judge of NBA talent EVER.

And in fact i met him at a Washington game before he got fired to watch the Wiz play the Bulls when Jordan was playing for the Wiz. What did i walk away with about Krause. I really finggg huge doucebaggg. He was the worst person i had ever met. No wonder everyone on the team really disliked him. He acted like he was the most important man on earth. I wonder what he is doing now. Phone banking???

d


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

i remember that time too, i was on team paxson.
good thing they fleeced the knicks in the trade and got their franchise center afterall. yeah the tyrus picks was not that great but it was #2 picks and who know how the charlotte pick will end


----------



## RSNL (Jun 30, 2006)

im a fan of crawford. i think he has become a smarter player.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

Noah, Boozer, Asik, Gibson, Thomas, and to an extent Deng. We dont need more bigs unless his name is Howard or one of those top big men.


----------

